

The web's new walls: How the threats to the internet’s openness can be averted - samd
http://www.economist.com/node/16943579

======
iamdave
_That’s not always a bad thing. The profits which Apple harvests from its
walled garden have enabled it to provide services and devices that delight its
customers, who may be happy to trade a little openness for greater security or
ease of use_

Those who would sacrifice liberty for security deserve neither.

